# Sex und Gewinnspiel Werbung auf buffed ?



## DasGehirn (5. September 2016)

Hi leute,

Seit neustem bekomme ich halb nackte Frauen die sich anbieten und Gewinnspiel Werbung auf buffed angezeigt (von meinem PC aber auch beim Freund gesehen)

Ist das beabsichtigt, habt ihr in letzter Zeit irgendwas in Sachen Werbungschalte geändert ?


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2016)

Hallo,

 

hast du Screenshots von den (allen) erwähnten Inhalten?

 

Gruß


----------



## DasGehirn (5. September 2016)

Habs knappe hundert mal akualisiert. Die halbnackte Frau kam nicht wieder aber die Jackpot/Gewinnspiel Werbung popt auf http://imgur.com/a/OD3OB

Ich gehe nicht davon aus das die Werbung auf den User ausgerichtet ist wie bei google ads, da ich sonst nie Lotto oder Gewinnspielwerbung erhalte.

Edit: Solche Werbung bekomme ich zb auch http://imgur.com/a/38596


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2016)

Das sind Banner, wenn man den Adblocker aktiv hat. Das Anime-Mädel führt übrigens nur zur Angebotsübersicht auf Amazon. ^^


----------



## DasGehirn (6. September 2016)

Wenn ich Internetexplorer anhabe ohne blocker kommt das auch , komisch


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. September 2016)

Bei so etwas ist ein Screenshot mit einer Uhrzeit drin immer Besser. Da können ZAM & Co. das Analysieren.


----------



## ZAM (6. September 2016)

Die Dessous-Werbung führt übrigens auch nur zu Amazon.


----------

